# Question about rescheduling CFAT...



## Raymondacbot (28 Mar 2021)

Hello everybody I hope you are doing well. 
My question is regarding moving my CFAT. I tried to request an original transcript about 6 days ago to my school, and they told me on Thursday that it would not arrive until Tuesday this coming week. Problem is, my CFAT is on Monday. 
I called AND emailed the recruiting centre about 12 times and left two voicemails and they didn’t get back to me. 
Now i don’t know what to do. Do I show up tomorrow and explain the situation? 
Do they allow me to take the test and then upload my grades afterwards?
Thank you


----------



## jman579 (28 Mar 2021)

If I were you I would show up anyway and explain your situation. When I did my cfat, I presented them a statement of live birth instead of a birth certificate and they still let me write it, so they may still let you right the cfat. If I were you I would bring a report card, or an older transcript, so you can prove that you are/were in high school. I would finally also bring proof that you are trying to allocate your transcript with you when you explain your situation. 

When explaining your situation, I would also alert them to the fact that you tried  contacting them numerous times and did not hear back, they may be sympathetic and let you still write it.


----------



## Mjolnir3 (28 Dec 2021)

As long as you show up with your correct ID, they should still let you actually write the CFAT. They just will not move ahead with any aspects until you provide that.   The best thing to do is communicate that.  They arent monsters and your career counselor is there to help you.


----------

